# Platy has had babies



## Realangel50 (Oct 5, 2010)

one of my platys had babies through the night 

i have managed to rescue 2 of them but not sure if they will make it  one of them was being chased a lot by the other fish so i think it is exhausted.

Any tips for keeping them alive in the nursery tank?
:help:

*Edit* make that 3 rescued and I am in thr process of trying to catch a 4th


----------



## littlefish (Aug 27, 2010)

if you could add some floating riccia would be good, they will have where to hide, unless you have a good planted tank


----------



## Realangel50 (Oct 5, 2010)

littlefish said:


> if you could add some floating riccia would be good, they will have where to hide, unless you have a good planted tank


I have moved them into a nursery tank within the main tank now. I know there is another baby in there but cant get to it. Everytime it comes out from the clump of plants it gets spotted by the bigger fish and chased back into hiding. I keep looking for it but think it may have to fight on its own :/


----------



## hh9686 (Aug 21, 2010)

i had a 5 gal tank before i got mine and my 10gal tank. my first batch i was only about to save one baby. she is thriving. Her mother is almost ready to pop again too. She is about 4 months old now, the fry. she lives with other fry from another mothers and 1 algae eater. for some reason the babies water gets so cloudy and the algae eater maintains that and is VERY Docile towards the fry. My barbs however have killed about 10 fry in 5mins before i saved the rest. Your fry should be fine. just get it out of harms way.


----------

